# Well wishes for Sdaji



## SLACkra (Jun 13, 2008)

Just thought a thread like this was nessesary. Feel free to voice your support for sdaji.

Hope you're feeling better mate,

Andrew


----------



## missllama (Jun 13, 2008)

hope ur ok mate get well soon
hope to see u back on the site real soon too


----------



## amazonian (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey mate.
Happy turnips for the future.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 13, 2008)

Was shocked when I first heard, hope your all ok and get well soon!

Need to get your butt back on here ASAP, missing your posts already :lol:


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 13, 2008)

I think he is OK. Nothing but time can mend a bruised ego.

Can everyone just stop starting threads about Sdaji? Or else they will have to rename APS - *A*ussie* P*yhthons and *S*daji...

LOL

Said with tongue in cheek...


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't really know ya mate but I wish ya well


----------



## MERKIN08 (Jun 13, 2008)

xoxoxo


----------



## horsenz (Jun 13, 2008)

can you bring that baby adder with you next week to the bbq so you can do a action replay of the bite please:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: will sell tickets to the media :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pete12 (Jun 13, 2008)

get better sdaji hope you dont cop anymore crap from some of the other members wont mention names


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmm,what to say..... didnt i mention something about keeping anti-venom????
not so long ago!
Soak up the attention...quite photogenic!
Hope the little adder is ok? & you


----------



## angua21 (Jun 13, 2008)

Feel better soon Sdaji..
i couldnt believe it when i got home and discovered that the adder bite guy i had been hearing about all day on the radio was you!


----------



## cris (Jun 13, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> Hmm,what to say..... didnt i mention something about keeping anti-venom????



Yep he should have had his own supply of antivenom that way he could potentially have an allegeric reation to 2 differant things at the same time without any qualified medical attention... anymore good ideas?


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 13, 2008)

*cris...*... Sdaji...explained some questions i had about vens...
it was in the conversation i had with him
he was decent enough to explain...says allot about others!


----------



## reptile32 (Jun 13, 2008)

get well sdaji


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 13, 2008)

hope you are feeling on top of the world very soon!!!.
cheers


----------



## Ishah (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Sdaji, 

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 13, 2008)

Glad to hear you're ok Sdaji!


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope the snakes alright, poor little bugga has Sdaji germs now.


----------



## cris (Jun 13, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> *cris...*... Sdaji...explained some questions i had about vens...
> it was in the conversation i had with him
> he was decent enough to explain...says allot about others!



Sorry for the sarcasm. When you get bitten by a snake its not simply a matter of injecting antivenom, as it is a horse blood product many immune systems dont like it much and it can cause complications(possibly worse than the envenomation). It also isnt needed in many cases. If it isnt needed it isnt used for this reason. It would also be very foolish to try and deal with such a problem on your own.


----------



## -Peter (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope Starchie Worthington gets better soon.


----------



## BenReyn (Jun 13, 2008)

I hope your okay mate, i think youde be suprised how much of a icon you are int he Australian reptile keepers scene...lol, and i just love the irony if how much pride and joy you put into your gorgeous little adder, and he ends up hospitalising you....ahh...you gotta lov e em tho!


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 13, 2008)

Hoping you pull through real soon man


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 13, 2008)

best of luck mate & get well soon


----------



## Bendarwin (Jun 13, 2008)

Interesting couple of days for you mate, good to see your ok. 

Let that be a lesson people, what the media says ain't necessarily fact.

Ben


----------



## No-One (Jun 13, 2008)

Pfft stop it guys, you're just making him more arrogant.  Soon they'll have Sdaji + Death adder dolls that talk 

Besides I think he's all good and dandy. Seemed fine on the tv earlier.


----------



## pete12 (Jun 13, 2008)

wooohooo i just saw you on the news sdaji hehehehe


----------



## adazz (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice shirt


----------



## euphorion (Jun 13, 2008)

Hehe, i was watching the news when up you came! I was thinking, goodness i know him  lucky you were looking mostly presentable at the time  hope you're feeling yourself again soon. love to the little devil that got you


----------



## Stewydead (Jun 13, 2008)

hahaha, saw you on the news too, great looking snake. get well soon


----------



## falconboy (Jun 13, 2008)

shooshoo said:


> lucky you were looking mostly presentable at the time



Thats why they use makeup for TV. :lol:


----------



## gold&black... (Jun 14, 2008)

I spoke to him this morning and he says he'll make it...... Lol.....


----------



## morgs202 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dont really know you, but loved your articles in australian reptile keeper! get better!


----------



## kandi (Jun 14, 2008)

may the sun shine on your speedy recovery


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 14, 2008)

well sdaji you certainly know how to hog the lime light ........get better soon mate hope you have no ill effects long term part of owning hot breeds and for the people that criticise there is NO difference then some people owning potentially dangerous dog breeds so get over yourselves sometimes it happens not through mishandling or inexperience just the fact to remember is no matter how long you have had them or how long you have been keeping snakes they are a wild animal at heart and still act on instinct..and to you sdaji I STILL HATE YOU lol (not jealous of your reps in no way shape or form at all...........lmao) xxxx


----------



## snakes01 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow i only just realised that the person that got bitten was an APS member..

Hopeing for the best mate. Get well


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 14, 2008)

poor Sdaji...........i never mess with snakes


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, but seriously, I was fully recovered before any of you heard anything :lol: 

Hmm... talking Sdaji dolls with Death Adders... I like it! :lol:

Aussie Pythons & Sdaji! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Falconboy: I didn't get any makeup, although the reporter women are completely smothered in it 

It has just occurred to me that I should get some pictures of the snake and stick them up  I'll get around to it soon. Right now I'm getting ready for dinner, I think we're having something special tonight  I don't need or deserve it, but hey, I'll live :lol: I might do pictures tomorrow.


----------



## GraftonChic (Jun 14, 2008)

I didnt hear about any snake bites :-(
Glad to hear your fine turnip man


----------



## dpeica (Jun 14, 2008)

You're my hero Sdaji.


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 14, 2008)

Omg! Everyone get over it! So he was careless. He got bitten. He's OK!!



Who cares!? It was his own stupid fault anyway.


----------



## Hetty (Jun 14, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Omg! Everyone get over it! So he was careless. He got bitten. He's OK!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares!? It was his own stupid fault anyway.



We're not all perfect like you Tatelina. We mere mortals make mistakes sometimes!


----------



## Carpetcleaner (Jun 14, 2008)

Pics would be good.....stickers even better....The tale of Sdaji and the Muffin....hahahaha (even though Muffin isn't its name). $1.00 each, hey you could make some money out of this..... Glad to hear you are ok Sdaji. I wondered if it would change your opinion of owning vens when I heard it on the tv but I'm glad to hear that it hasn't. Good work. I admire and appreciate and respect what it is you do and I'm glad this incident hasn't deterred you. When you fall off your bike........


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 14, 2008)

Kewl... pics are coming.....


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 14, 2008)

Hetty said:


> We're not all perfect like you Tatelina. We mere mortals make mistakes sometimes!



Smarty pants.

There is a big difference with making a mistake and learning from it, and making a mistake which affects the rest of the reptile community. 
Although I am _very _ glad that he told the media repeatedly that it was not a big deal.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jun 14, 2008)

..it happens. He'll be alright others have made it through more 'life threatening' bites than that. 

Get well Sdaji and relish your 15 minutes.


----------



## tfor2 (Jun 14, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Smarty pants.
> 
> There is a big difference with making a mistake and learning from it, and making a mistake which affects the rest of the reptile community.
> Although I am _very _ glad that he told the media repeatedly that it was not a big deal.



And the media affects you .....In what way exactly?


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 14, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> There is a big difference with making a mistake and learning from it, and making a mistake which affects the rest of the reptile community.
> Although I am _very _ glad that he told the media repeatedly that it was not a big deal.



By Johns own admission he has been bitten by vens around a dozen times.What would that average John,one per year? As far as the media circus goes of course they will run with it especially if they keep getting fed!


----------



## baxtor (Jun 14, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Omg! Everyone get over it! So he was careless. He got bitten. He's OK!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares!? It was his own stupid fault anyway.


 
I agree. It was most likely an error of judgment that led to the bite and in my opinion it was another error of judgment to increase the media exposure via an interview.
I guess the one thing we can be grateful for is that it was not a RBBS that bit him.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 14, 2008)

So has the snake got over its bout of food poisoning? or is that why you are taking the pics tomorrow.. a little more time for it to recover maybe??


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 14, 2008)

baxtor said:


> I agree. It was most likely an error of judgment that led to the bite and in my opinion it was another error of judgment to increase the media exposure via an interview.
> I guess the one thing we can be grateful for is that it was not a RBBS that bit him.



It was my fault, I've never said anything else. I was rushing, it was silly to do that.

I'm quite offended that you say it was an error of judgement to talk to the media. They were going to run the story with or without my input. It was a case of either letting them run with the version which had me almost dead, with snakes being evil, horrible and to be feared (this how it started out, before I'd said a single word to anyone from the media and before I had any intention of doing so) or me getting involved and telling the truth while doing my best to portray snakes in a positive way.

Tatelina: I'm so flattered that you find me interesting enough to take so much notice of me and follow me around the forum, feeling to need to have your say  It's nice to be noticed and to know that you find me worth thinking about so often 

As for the 'dozen or so' bites, most of these have been from extremely mildly venomous snakes. I've only once taken a significant dose of venom, and that was almost 10 years ago.


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 14, 2008)

My only questions about the media is how did they find out? I know of several keepers bitten in the past with no media attention at all, some of these people needed anti-venom and hospitilisation!


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 14, 2008)

By the way John, I am glad to hear you are ok and that it was only minor, Im sure your **** kicking from your partner will hurt for longer!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 14, 2008)

The ambulance driver leaked the story (in an exaggerated and irresponsible form) to the media. I would have preferred it to remain out of the public eye. I know of many bites which have gone unreported. This one was quite minor.


----------



## ttaipan (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Sdaji
I dont know you personally but i'm glad your ok! I spent 1 week in Intensive Care & 1 week in General Ward, 4 blood transfusions with 5 weeks Kidney Dialysis from a Notechis Scutatus bite Oct. 2007. It took 29 years to take a bite, then it only happened when i picked the "bagged" tiger snake up with thumb under knot instead of picking it up above the knot; can you believe that? I tell you now it is truth! Beautiful/placid snake i'd had for 4 years but very food concious. My incident did not even make the local paper (probably because my wife took me to hospital, not Ambo's) & i am very appreciated of that but it did draw numerous medical athourities from Melbourne to interview me & monitor as a case study. All the media here monitor radio traffic using frequency scannersI Because i am a CFA member i understand how they utilize scanners.It was another reason why i didnt use Ambo's to go to the hospital.I am sad of the media attention that your incident has created; Please note that there is no way am i blaming you. 
But Sdaji i'm glad your ok & it was great that we now,all have a clear "picture" of the whole incident.

Regards ttaipan


----------



## horsenz (Jun 14, 2008)

was it the taxi driver or did they pick it up while listen to the ambos ,cops,and fire boys as i know they get alot of there stories that way be listening in on scanners


----------



## baxtor (Jun 14, 2008)

Keep in mind that what you saw of me on the television was the thirty seconds or so they chose to take out of over an hour of footage they obtained of me, discussing lots of things about snakes. They chose the most negative things they could in order to make things look as bad as possible, I was smiling and laughing almost the whole time, but if you're filmed for that long there will be times when you're momentarily distracted and your expression changes, and they'll get stuff they can take out of context very easily, 

I am sorry that you are so easily offended. At the risk of offending you again I could say you are a bit niave as to the way the media works, but I think you already knew how they do things. Without footage the story would have died almost as soon as it was born.




Sdaji said:


> It was my fault, I've never said anything else. I was rushing, it was silly to do that.
> 
> I'm quite offended that you say it was an error of judgement to talk to the media. They were going to run the story with or without my input. It was a case of either letting them run with the version which had me almost dead, with snakes being evil, horrible and to be feared (this how it started out, before I'd said a single word to anyone from the media and before I had any intention of doing so) or me getting involved and telling the truth while doing my best to portray snakes in a positive way.


----------



## Renagade (Jun 14, 2008)

you live and learn. Sdaji you have been a great help to me and many of us on this site. it is unfortunate that you made headlines for being bitten by an adder not that long after your crafy photoshop work was uploaded on this site, oh well you are ok and that what counts. hope there are no long term affects on your nervous system and you you continue to be an asset for the herp consious australia.
ren


----------



## sockbat (Jun 14, 2008)

I'don't know you very well but hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## krissy78 (Jun 14, 2008)

holy smoke i didn't even realise either until i logged onto this thread. hope you're fit as a fiddle again very soon


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 15, 2008)

Stop wishing me a speedy recovery! I'd fully recovered before you heard about it! :lol:

baxtor: before agreeing to talk to anyone the media was already covering it quite comprehensively. They already had footage from the ambulance driver who was saying it was terrible, etc etc etc. The story was running (with footage) whether or not there was any voluntary footage of me. I knew full well what the media would do and what they're like, I've been familiar with it for many years. Believe me, it would have been a terrible media day for reptiles if I'd not agreed to get involved. The version of the story where I was close to death, snakes are bad, etc etc etc would have been even more popular.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 15, 2008)

A keeper north of me got nailed by a Taipan while medicating it. The media were waiting at Bundy hospital for him. Simply, they listen to scanners etc and then add their own spin of things long before they talk to the patient.

I'm glad you spoke to the media Sdaji, at least you got to have your say and show the twits that said you were on death's door that you were fine and dandy


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 15, 2008)

John, I had to do several interviews starting at 6am, they wanted to know how deadly the snake was, whether you you recover, how common this type of event is....all of this without knowing what had happened, they woke me for comments!!. I was very pleased to hear that you were ok and the media 
stangely blew things out of proportion and could then comment to the media that it was all hype, and that you were fine. Im just glad it wasnt serious.


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 15, 2008)

Woah! Sdaji :shock: Thats amazing !! hahaha good to hear!


can anyone link me to a video or page?


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep, they were already interviewing people and obtaining footage before I realised the media had heard a single word about it. As I said, the story was going to go ahead in a big way whether or not I was involved. They were trying to get quotes from anyone at all, and if anyone said anything they wanted to use, they'd report it as fact, and what they wanted was to hear that I was going to die, snakes are bad, we all need to be scared, etc etc. With my direct involvement, I was able to tell them what really happened and put a positive spin on things, and once they had that information from me they were forced not to say it was too terrible, and once some of them were reporting that I wasn't so bad, with footage of me clearly confirming it, the others all had to follow.

...and I'm still accused of hyping it up! :lol: Oh well, people will say all sorts of things for all sorts of reasons! :lol:


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree, the number of times they asked me how likely it was you would recover...I kept pointing out that it is not as serious as they are reporting but that never made the air. The best interview was with ABC as they wanted comments in relation to the animal, it was live to air and they were more interested in calming down the hype than blowing it all out of proportion. It was nice to be able to comment that you were fine and that you didnt recieve anti-venom. It was also very considererate of you to help me advertise the business though! Indirectly of course....the free air time was great for me!


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 15, 2008)

Haha! I gave a lot of people free air time! :lol: I should send you all some bills


----------



## ttaipan (Jun 15, 2008)

horsenz
The Media listen in on Scanners monitoring mainly Emergency Services: Police/Ambo's/Firies/Ses. All these services use their Emergency vehicle radio when they are "mobile" eg. "Firies" mobile to a reported Snakebite patient at (address) .. >>>>> .... .... Media jumps on this! As salebrosus said few posts back: Media was at hospital waiting for patient to arrive. Can you see the picture?
Cheers ttaipan


----------



## junglemad (Jun 15, 2008)

Gees you're good looking Sadge!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Jun 15, 2008)

Geez Sdaji, you missed the big opportunity! You could have nationally pointed out the nutritional value of BBQ rats! 

Glad it was only minor buddy.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 16, 2008)

"OH MY GOD....YOUR ALIVE????....
YOU DIDN'T GET YOUR ARM BITTEN OFF BY A ANACONDA SIZE BABY ADDER"

just thought ide help!....lol
lucky your not that shy Sdaji.....the extended version should be out at cinema's soon...
even dvd....seems to be on the cards!.........lol


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 16, 2008)

For those who have never dealt with the sensational media that we are surrounded by - do not underestimate the lengths they will go to and the lies they will create just to make a good news story. I experienced it first hand about 3 years ago when my boss, Erik Attmarsson, was killed by a Scrub Python. The link below highlights some of the articles with blatant lies been purported as the truth.

http://hkras.org/eng/herpnews/?record=184

I was one of the lucky ones who received a reply to my text from Sdaji...at least this bite as one positive, it's taken a bit of the heat off of me for my little scare a few weeks back!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 16, 2008)

wow, it was you!! (i'm a bit slow) 

lucky u 4 getting off so lightly!!!


----------



## horsenz (Jun 16, 2008)

ttaipan said:


> horsenz
> The Media listen in on Scanners monitoring mainly Emergency Services: Police/Ambo's/Firies/Ses. All these services use their Emergency vehicle radio when they are "mobile" eg. "Firies" mobile to a reported Snakebite patient at (address) .. >>>>> .... .... Media jumps on this! As salebrosus said few posts back: Media was at hospital waiting for patient to arrive. Can you see the picture?
> Cheers ttaipan


 if you read my post correctly you will realize you just repeated exactly what i said, and having been a paramedic for the best part of 20 years ...yea mate, i CAN see the picture...
cheers
horsenz


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jun 16, 2008)

Jonno, Sharna will never let the heat cool from your bite...haha

John, any hot nurses care for you??


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jun 16, 2008)

Why get up him for talking to the media? Lap it up I say.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 16, 2008)

Speedy recovery to you Sdaji 8)......................... :lol: Your story is now legendary with how you escaped the wrath of the jaws of death!


----------

